# Cheap euro will see US tourists visit in droves



## barryqwalsh (Nov 1, 2015)

"Basically, we've joined the big time," an aviation source said.

The boom in transatlantic flights comes as the CSO last week reported an increase of 550,000 trips by North American visitors here during the summer months alone - an increase of 12.3pc over the same July-September period last year.

The phenomenal growth in flights across the Atlantic in less than a decade has seen a doubling in transatlantic passenger numbers from 1m in 2000 to 2.1m this year, according to the DAA.

Cheap euro will see US tourists visit in droves - Independent.ie


----------

